
Tesla 'autopilot' car hits Phoenix police motorcycle - grej
http://www.azcentral.com/story/news/local/phoenix/2017/03/27/tesla-self-driving-car-hits-phoenix-police-motorcycle-second-accident-involving-automated-vehicles-days/99710786/
======
jlgaddis
Flaaging this because of the "you're today's lucky gift card winner" pop-up on
my iPad.

